# #2 Diesel -vs- ULSD (Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel)



## Melensdad

My car and my tractor both run on USLD.

I have the opportunity to buy 250 gallons of #2 diesel.  

_This may be a really dumb question_, but what is the difference between #2 diesel and the typical road diesel that is sold at truck stops/gas stations for use in on-road vehicles?

Can #2 also be USLD?


----------



## DaveNay

Melensdad said:


> what is the difference between #2 diesel and the typical road diesel that is sold at truck stops/gas stations for use in on-road vehicles?



FD&C Red #2?


----------



## snow dog

if you get caught with red diesel in a motor vehicle on a highway, it can be expensive. stay off road is best.


----------



## Melensdad

I have no clue (yet) if the fuel is dyed red.  And I know that is a real problem.  So let us set that aside.

For the sake of my question, I am still asking is there a difference between #2 and road fuel or is #2 the basic ULSD that is commonly sold at most truck stops?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

for you guys all your diesel since about 06 intended for use in piston engines has been ulsd either #1 or #2 so a good guess is it's already ulsd yes if it's dyed it is tax exempt which it's only good i off road equipment also if it has set for a while treat it with a bioside to kill any algee in it lastly as long as none of yourequipment has a dpf than you can run older low sulpher diesel or jet fuel in it with no adverse affects. again jet fuel has no road tax so you can't run it on the road unless it was origionaly sold as #1 low sulpher diesel and taxed as such


----------



## snow dog

I thought Engines made before 2006 were designed to run on High sulfer diesel and when Ultra low sulfer came in 2006, and used in pre 06 engines, it would work but over time causes problems with the injector pumps.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

there is some accelerated wear with ulsd in pre 06 engines but all ulsd have additives added to improve lubrication so you can safely run it in pre 06 engines wear is about the same as you will run into if running #1 or jet fuel the big problem comes as there will be a change to ulsd heating oil no additives don't run that stuff in your engines


----------



## EastTexFrank

dds said:


> the big problem comes as there will be a change to ulsd heating oil no additives don't run that stuff in your engines



That's good to know.  I've heard from so many people on tractor boards that use home heating oil in their farm equipment.  

I wonder how long it will be before someone offers an additive package for home heating oil so it CAN be used safely in farm equipment?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

EastTexFrank said:


> That's good to know. I've heard from so many people on tractor boards that use home heating oil in their farm equipment.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before someone offers an additive package for home heating oil so it CAN be used safely in farm equipment?


the best additive you can get is 2 cycle motor oil and mix it to about 10% 
don't exceed that or your viscocity will be too thick


----------



## BigAl RIP

Would'nt it be easier to just add a diesel additive to the oil ? Problem solved . 

PS .

Bob ,
I would do it in a heart beat !


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

there are sevreral comercial additives to improve lubrication out there the big names like amzoil and power service scored pretty low on the test some of the europeon made additives which must be injected into the product while it's pumped out of the bulk plant scored much  higher the real wild card came with redneck fixes atf sucked motor oil did to the theroy being it was not desighned to be suspended in fluid but 2 cycle oil scored in th high 5's of the test results i saw


----------



## 300 H and H

Bob,

Go to Wall Mart or other source and get two stroke eingine oil, TC3 ashless. Mix a quart to 30 galons of diesel and forget your worries. I do this in my 06  pickup truck with every tank full. About 128 to one ratio, and will replace any lack of lubricant.

Kirk


----------

